# ... TTOC Calendar ...



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... it struck me the other day that the threads that are most popular on here are the one's where owners get to shamelessly whore pictures of their car for all to see ... (and I'm all in favour of it as I can't read good or nuffink an' that innit) ...
... but why not start a thread for TTOC members to submit some artistic pictures (I don't mean a picture of it in Sainsburys car park next to the bottle bank, or with their other half draped over the bonnet in a thong and a *** stuck to her bottom lip with her curlers in) of their car and at the the of every month either the clubs senior members choose the best pic, or it's put to a forum vote ... then at the end of the year all twelve winning pictures are put into a calendar ...

... There are some amazing cars on the forum, and some great amatuer photographers too ...

... it would give the keen photographers amongst members something to aim for and it would also make a thread well worth reading surely? ...

... perhaps if there was enough interest the clubs officials could issue some guidelines with regards to image format/size/resolution? ...

Just a thought?

Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Great idea Steve.

We have some amazing Mk1's on this forum. I really think we should do a calender. It would be a great seller. I would definitely buy one..  Also it would include the members and the forum. We need to nurture and promote the community and what better way...Also i feel it would sell very well outside on the mass market.

Can i be August please... 8)

Damien.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

there are better pictures of your car :wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... Damien's started the bidding ... here's one of mine ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell3b_zps517e62f7.jpg~original


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TBH,, i have seen better of your as well !!!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good idea..

Steve


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm am all for car porn calendars 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Damien's started the bidding ... here's one of mine ...
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell3b_zps517e62f7.jpg~original


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] that

J
xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> [smiley=sweetheart.gif] that
> 
> J
> xx


... Thanks! ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Your Welcome

J
xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Like this idea but would be hard to get one out for next year, maybe for the year after. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well just in case and a bit different


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good idea , some nice TT's might replace the nice_ ladies TT's_ we have on the calendar in our workshop 

............. on the other hand you can't have enough calendars :roll:


----------

